

Facebook logging to my account from a local IP address? - lucb1e
http://g2f.nl/076jdu8.png

======
WestCoastJustin
10.49.82.25 is a non-routable IP [1] -- meaning this is on their [facebook's]
internal network. So, I would report this to Facebook, as some internal system
has gone off the rails. Facebook can trace this IP back to an internal set of
machines, and figure out what is going on. This is most likely a bug or
something. Looks like you can probably report something here [2]. I would
mention the bit about 10.49.82.25 being a non-routable IP and that an internal
system is doing something wrong.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_network#Private_IPv4_ad...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_network#Private_IPv4_address_spaces)

[2] <http://www.facebook.com/help/contact/?id=357439354283890>

~~~
lucb1e
I know it's their internal network, that's the point of posting this.

------
lucb1e
Chat was blocked in Pidgin and "chat.facebook.com" sent me an instant message
that I should login on the website. Doing that, I got this screen.

What do you think, did Facebook get hacked? Twitter said that they suspected
more websites to notice they got hacked.

Or would it simply be a bug?

Or is an employee logging into my account for some reason? I wouldn't know why
though, I guess they would have access without triggering a login event.

Edit: The exact message was this: _(11:22:25 PM) chat.facebook.com: Your
account is temporarily unavailable. Regain access by logging into your account
from your computer's web browser:<http://www.facebook.com/> _

------
acebarry
I had the same problem today around the same time
(<http://imgur.com/P7wUmro>). Why would a local address be used?

Edit: I also use Pidgin, think that could be it?

~~~
lucb1e
It's not possible that Pidgin causes it directly: this private address range
simply will not be routed. Moreover, my private networks use the
192.168.0.0/16 range. This 10.0.0.0/8 range could never have been from me. It
also makes sense for Facebook, given the size of their internal network, to
use the larger 10.0.0.0/8 range for internal addressing (though it'd make even
more sense to use IPv6).

Perhaps Pidgin (or any xmpp chat client) triggers some event that does this,
but I don't know what or why.

